# Weekly Competition 2021-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' R' F U2 R' F U2 R2 U'
*2. *U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' R2 U2
*3. *R' U2 F R' F U' R F' U2 R U'
*4. *R F' R2 U R' F R U R' U2 F
*5. *R' F R2 F R U' R U2 F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F' U' B2 F U' R2 F2 R D' L
*2. *R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D B2 U L F2 U' B' D2 U' L' D
*3. *U2 D B L' F' L' U D' L2 B R2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L
*4. *D L U2 R2 B' D' R' B L2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F' L B R'
*5. *D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B L2 U' L D2 F U' L B' L' B' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B' D' L2 B L2 B' U F L' U2 L' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U2 F U R2 D Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' F' Uw' L D' B2
*2. *L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F' L B' U L2 U' B' R' B2 Fw2 D2 R Fw2 R D2 F2 Rw2 B Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 B L2 Uw Fw U' R' Uw Rw R L2
*3. *R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' B R' U' B D2 R2 U2 R F' Uw2 F2 B Uw2 L2 F' U2 L' R' Uw2 B' L2 B Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2 B D2 Rw' D F' Uw L' Fw F
*4. *D U2 B' L2 R2 F L2 B D2 B D2 F' U L F D F' R' F' D2 F Rw2 F' L2 B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U Rw2 B' F' D' F' L' U2 F Rw U' Uw' Fw Rw' U Fw2 Uw2 D
*5. *L2 U2 R' D' B U' L B' D R2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 D B2 L U Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 D Fw' R D2 L2 Fw Rw D' L Uw Fw2 Rw2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' B' D' L2 R' D Lw2 U2 Bw R' D2 Lw2 Bw' D' Rw' Fw' F' Uw2 D2 F' Dw Bw2 U' L Lw' D Dw' F Dw F2 Fw L' Bw' F' B Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw Rw Bw B' Dw2 U2 Uw2 R F2 B2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw D' Dw Uw' Bw' U' R' Uw2 F2
*2. *B Lw' Uw Fw Uw B2 Rw' Lw' B' Lw2 D B2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F' Fw2 R' Lw2 B' L Uw2 F' R B Bw' F U B2 R' Lw2 F R' Rw2 F Dw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' L' U2 R' D2 B' F' Fw D Bw Dw Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw B2 Bw Fw Uw L2 Bw' F
*3. *Rw Fw B Bw Rw' Lw2 L U' Uw2 Fw R Fw2 D' F U' F' D2 U B' Dw' D' Lw F' U' Bw2 D U' B' Rw' U' Rw D2 U L Dw Fw2 Dw' B' Rw2 B Fw2 D Rw' L' Uw2 Bw2 D2 F' Bw2 Rw F Rw2 Bw B' Fw L' D' F Rw2 Uw
*4. *B U' Rw' D Lw' Dw' F L2 U2 Lw Uw2 Bw' Rw' F2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' Lw' Bw Dw Lw2 F' Dw2 F2 Uw' U' R2 Dw' F2 Lw' Bw D' U2 Uw Rw' Uw B2 U2 R' U2 F' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R2 Bw' Fw' L2 B2 Bw L B' Rw' Bw U' F' Bw2 U
*5. *Fw' U' L' B' U' B2 Bw' U' R2 Fw B Bw' L D Bw B F' L Rw Dw2 L Fw' Uw' B2 Lw' U R B' Dw Bw2 U Bw Uw2 Fw2 Lw Rw B' Bw Fw Uw U2 Bw' L' U D2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw R F D Fw' R' Dw' D' L2 Fw L Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw Fw D B' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw L2 3Fw' L D2 U 3Rw2 B' U' L' Dw2 L U' Lw U F 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 B2 Fw2 3Uw F' Lw 3Fw' Fw B' 3Rw Rw' 3Fw2 Fw Lw Uw' Fw' 3Fw' Lw2 L 3Uw R Dw' R L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Dw B' U2 3Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw D2 Bw2 D B2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 F Rw' Lw' R' 3Fw2 Lw2 U 3Rw2 R D'
*2. *L D2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 B 3Rw R' Bw' Rw' B2 Fw' L D Bw Dw' B L B Uw2 Fw' D F2 3Rw R' F' U' 3Uw' Uw2 Dw 3Fw' Uw F2 D' Lw2 3Uw Bw2 R' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Dw L 3Uw' Dw U' F 3Fw U Lw' 3Uw2 Lw Bw Fw 3Rw2 Bw' D2 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw' F Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' U B' R2 3Fw D Fw' Rw2 B F U Rw2 L' R
*3. *3Fw Uw 3Rw D2 L2 Uw B2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw F' Lw2 B' Bw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw Bw2 Dw2 R Dw Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw2 L2 Fw 3Rw2 R2 F2 Rw L D' Fw2 Uw B' 3Rw U2 B2 L' R 3Rw Dw2 F2 B Rw' Dw' L U' 3Fw2 B2 D2 3Rw2 Dw' F D' Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 U' 3Uw2 Rw2 D Fw Uw' 3Fw' R2 Bw2 B R' 3Rw' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw2
*4. *3Rw' 3Uw2 F Dw 3Rw' Bw 3Uw Fw' Dw' F 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw B' L2 R2 B' R2 Fw B2 D 3Rw' D2 Lw2 L Fw 3Rw Bw2 B' F D2 U' Rw' D2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw2 R' F Lw2 Fw B Uw2 Bw2 Uw L' 3Uw 3Fw U 3Rw B' L' F B' 3Rw2 D2 Fw B' Uw' 3Uw Rw B' Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 U' F L' 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw' L2 Dw Bw' L F' L' Fw' 3Uw
*5. *3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' U' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw R2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Rw' R2 Bw Rw Bw2 B' Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw' B' Uw 3Fw' B' D' Bw2 Lw F' U' Fw' Bw Uw2 D F' L Dw2 Fw' Dw Bw 3Rw2 B' Dw F Rw F2 Lw2 Dw2 D' 3Rw F Rw' R2 F2 Lw2 Uw L Dw Bw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw Dw' L 3Rw Fw D2 Bw Lw2 U F 3Rw' 3Fw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw Rw' Lw2 B2 R2 Uw D2 3Dw Lw U' 3Rw Uw2 D' Dw' F' U Uw B2 U' Dw 3Fw2 B L Bw D' 3Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 B2 R Uw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 U2 B2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 D 3Uw 3Dw2 L Rw' Uw' U' 3Rw2 3Fw2 U' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 3Lw Rw2 3Rw U2 3Lw 3Bw2 3Lw 3Fw B 3Bw 3Dw R 3Rw D' 3Lw2 Fw Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw Bw Rw R' 3Dw Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw Lw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw' R' Lw2 B2 Uw 3Dw2 D' L 3Lw' 3Fw 3Lw' Lw' Bw 3Rw Bw2 3Fw
*2. *Bw2 R 3Fw R' F' D2 Dw' F' R Lw D Fw 3Uw Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw L' Rw2 Lw 3Uw' L' Bw2 L Bw2 3Lw 3Uw D 3Dw 3Fw F2 Bw2 U D2 3Fw2 3Bw Uw' Fw Rw2 R' Uw' R2 Dw Bw' Dw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Uw Lw2 3Fw2 Rw Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 L Uw B' 3Fw' L 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Dw Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Lw' Fw' Uw2 3Dw2 R2 U2 Uw' R' U' Lw2 F Bw2 Uw2 L' R2 Dw D' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw 3Lw' U' 3Rw2 Bw' Dw 3Lw Bw Fw' Uw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Bw2
*3. *Fw2 R 3Fw' 3Dw 3Bw 3Lw Lw2 3Dw2 L2 3Rw' 3Lw' B' Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw' U' 3Rw F' 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw B' 3Dw2 Lw' Rw' L2 F2 3Rw2 3Lw Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw Bw2 U' Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw' Rw Uw2 3Bw2 Bw U' Rw U Bw Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw B' U R' Bw2 U' 3Dw' Rw 3Rw2 R2 Lw Uw Rw 3Uw F' 3Dw' 3Fw F 3Bw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw' Uw' D2 B' 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' B2 3Lw U' 3Rw Rw 3Lw2 R B2 3Fw R' Fw' 3Rw2 Uw D Dw' Lw2 Rw2 L 3Uw2 Fw'
*4. *3Dw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Dw D' Bw Lw 3Rw R 3Bw 3Lw L' Uw' Fw' 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw D2 B R 3Fw' F2 Fw Lw 3Rw 3Dw Fw 3Dw2 3Lw2 R 3Bw 3Rw' Lw' U' 3Lw2 Lw Dw 3Dw B2 3Dw' D Fw Lw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' D' Fw' U' 3Bw 3Lw' U B' Dw Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw' U 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 U2 Lw B' L2 3Rw2 3Dw2 D U' 3Uw2 Dw B' F' 3Bw2 Rw' Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Bw2 Uw' R U' Uw R D' 3Dw2 Bw Rw F' Fw2 B2
*5. *3Rw Lw 3Lw2 3Bw2 R' L2 3Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 Rw2 3Dw Uw2 Dw2 D2 B2 3Rw 3Lw 3Uw F Fw 3Bw2 D Fw' U' Fw' Bw' D' B' L2 F' 3Fw2 B' L' U2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw Dw D' 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' Fw Lw L2 B2 3Lw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 U Bw' 3Lw U2 R' Rw2 3Lw' Uw2 3Dw L Fw' 3Dw 3Bw2 Fw' Rw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw' R' 3Bw' 3Rw' D2 Fw' Dw F U' L 3Dw Bw2 3Bw2 B2 R Rw' 3Uw' Bw R2 Rw B 3Lw Lw' 3Dw2 U Fw' Rw2 D F Uw' R' Dw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U2 R F U' R2 F U2 F R
*2. *R2 U2 R' U R U' F' U' R' F R2
*3. *U' R' F' R2 U' F R' U' F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L D U2 B' U' L R2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*2. *B D L2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R B2 U' L' R' F2 R2 Uw
*3. *L B2 R' D2 R B2 L R' B L2 R B2 U' R2 U' F' L B2 D2 Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F' L' B U R' B2 R U Rw2 Uw2 R' F U2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 B' R L' U' Rw2 R Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw R' D' Fw R2 L' U2 x
*2. *B' L2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' R2 L U F' B2 Uw2 L Fw2 R B Uw2 D2 F2 L' U2 Uw' L2 U F2 R' Rw Fw D2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D F' x2 y2
*3. *D L2 U L D2 R' B' D' R' L' B2 L2 F L2 F U2 F R2 Uw2 F L2 Uw2 F D2 Rw2 U Rw2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw B2 R2 F2 U' F' Uw Rw2 L B' Rw' F Uw z'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' U2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Rw' R D2 B2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F' Dw2 U Uw2 Lw2 L Rw2 Fw' R2 F' Lw' Dw' Fw Bw' Lw L B2 Fw' R Lw' F2 Bw' Dw2 R' Bw' Fw' R2 B' L2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 D Fw F2 Bw2 Rw F2 Bw R2 F U Uw 3Rw2 3Uw'
*2. *Lw2 Bw F2 Rw' U2 Bw U' Lw R2 Bw2 Lw B2 L' R2 Uw2 Fw U' B L' D2 B2 Dw' Uw' Bw Uw2 B2 Rw R2 Uw2 R' Dw' Uw2 U R Uw B' D' Bw Dw F' Dw' Rw F2 D' Dw2 Rw U2 D Bw F2 Dw' B2 Lw B2 Fw' Bw F2 Lw' Fw Bw' 3Uw'
*3. *R L2 Lw' B Lw Dw2 Fw' R2 Uw Lw2 U2 Rw Dw F' D2 Rw2 Bw D2 Rw2 Dw' B' D' Rw2 Bw2 F U2 F Lw2 Bw2 Rw' L' Fw' Lw' R2 Bw Fw D Uw Dw2 R Lw B' L Lw U2 D' Bw R2 Bw' U' F2 Lw2 B' Dw2 L Lw Dw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 3Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' B' L F Bw B2 3Rw2 B L2 Rw' 3Fw' B' F R' D' F' 3Uw2 F2 3Rw Fw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw2 Fw Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw B2 Dw Lw' R F2 Rw2 Fw' 3Rw D' Bw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 L' R' U2 F' B2 U Fw' Dw' L2 R2 Rw' Bw Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' D' Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 D Rw Bw' Fw' Lw Fw U2 Lw Fw L Uw' F2 Lw' D U Bw Dw' z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw2 3Bw2 Rw2 U' Dw 3Fw' R2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Lw' B Lw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Fw U2 F' 3Bw Rw' 3Dw 3Rw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 3Uw Lw R' D 3Fw' D' 3Dw2 Bw U D2 Fw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Dw L 3Fw2 Bw2 U2 Fw2 B 3Lw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw' B2 U2 3Bw' F2 R' 3Lw2 Dw 3Lw2 B 3Dw' Fw Uw' F Uw' B' F 3Rw' Rw2 3Dw Dw 3Bw2 B 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Dw' Bw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 B Fw 3Rw U' B 3Dw' Rw D2 Dw2 F2 Rw' 3Fw Lw' Uw2 R' Uw R' D2 3Fw' x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L2 F2 L U F2 B2 L B' U2 D2 B L2 F' B U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U F L R B2 R' D R B' D2 L U2 Fw'
*3. *B U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R' U' Fw
*4. *L2 D' B R L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R U2 F U2 F2 L F2 Rw2
*5. *D2 B' R2 D' F2 L' B' R F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D' L' U2 Fw
*6. *B D2 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' R' U2 B U L2 B2 L B' D2 F Uw
*7. *B' D' L U B' R' L' D U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B L2 F R2 L F' Rw
*8. *F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L D2 F' R' B' L' B2 U2 B2 Uw2
*9. *R' B' U F2 L2 U' F2 D' U B D B L' D B2 R F R' D' Rw Uw2
*10. *B2 R2 U2 R D' R' U' L' R2 U2 D2 F B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B Uw
*11. *U' R2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 L' R' U2 B2 R' F R F' D' F' U' F2 Uw
*12. *L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B2 L D' F' D2 U' L U' R F U F2 Rw Uw'
*13. *U R2 D' L2 U' F D B R D U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 Rw' Uw
*14. *B2 U2 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 R B L' F D B D' B' U' F' U' Rw2 Uw
*15. *L' B R U F U' D' B D L' F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 B Uw2
*16. *F R U B2 D' R' B' U2 L' B L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*17. *F U2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R' F' D' R' B2 R2 D' Rw2
*18. *U2 R' U L R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F' R' B' L2 U2 B' D Fw'
*19. *D F R' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B U' R D' F D U' F' D' Fw' Uw'
*20. *U2 F2 R2 B' D' L' D' B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 U B Rw2 Uw2
*21. *B' L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L' D' B' F L R' B R D Fw Uw
*22. *D2 R' U' D F' R2 L' F U B2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' D' R' Fw' Uw'
*23. *R F' U' F D2 F' D F2 L' F2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R B D' Rw'
*24. *F' R' B2 L2 B' D' B U' D2 L D' F' U2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 Rw'
*25. *L B2 L' F D L' U2 B D R B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 U' Rw Uw2
*26. *F' U' L R2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L D' F2 L' R2 D' Rw Uw
*27. *U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R U2 B' R' F' D L' B D' L2 Uw
*28. *D' L U' F B2 L2 U B2 D' U F2 U L2 F' R2 D L U' F2 U2 Fw Uw'
*29. *U' R2 B D' F L F2 B' L F R' B2 R2 L U2 R D2 F2 L D Rw'
*30. *D' R2 F2 R' U F2 B D R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 F U2 B R2 Fw
*31. *B L' D' F R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 B' U B R F' L' D2
*32. *L' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U' L2 D' L' R' U2 F L' B F2 Uw
*33. *F' R D' R D' F' B' U' F B R2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' R' Fw Uw
*34. *U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L' F D' F2 R2 D2 B' U' R' B R Fw'
*35. *B U' R' B2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 F U' B D' R2 U F2 L2
*36. *B' L' U B' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B' R B D B2 L U' Rw Uw
*37. *F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' B' D' B L' D' U2 B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*38. *U' B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U' B L F' L D2 F R D' U2 Fw' Uw
*39. *R F' D B R L' U2 R F' B2 U2 R' B2 R' L' U2 L' F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*40. *R D2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L F L D2 L F2 Rw
*41. *U' L' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' B U L2 F U B D2 L2 R' U2 Rw' Uw
*42. *L U2 R B' F2 R B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R' B L2 Fw'
*43. *D2 F' D' L B' R2 F R2 U F D F2 U' D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R' D2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' R2 F R' F' L' F2 U' L B' F Rw2 Uw'
*45. *F R' U2 B' U' R' D F U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U L' F2 Uw2
*46. *B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D R D B L' U B F U' L U' Fw' Uw
*47. *B' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L' F' U R' D2 R B2 L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*48. *D U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' U' B' F' L' R D L2 D2 F L' U Fw Uw
*49. *U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F' U' B' R U F' L' F' R B2 Rw
*50. *U' D F2 B U R D R2 L B2 U B2 D2 L2 F D2 B L2 F' Rw Uw'
*51. *L2 D R2 B' F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B L D' L2 R' B Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R B2 D R U' R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 U' R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*53. *L2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B U' B L2 D' R' B' F R2 B' Uw'
*54. *B' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B R' D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' U' Fw' Uw
*55. *F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R F R U2 B' D2 F' L2 B' R' D' Fw
*56. *U' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F L' F2 L' U' R' U2 B' R2 Fw' Uw
*57. *F2 U2 R' U' L2 D B' R F2 U' B U2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*58. *D2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 F' R2 L B' R2 B' D' U F' R' B D' F2 Rw
*59. *F2 B R2 B L' F D R U2 F U2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' Fw Uw
*60. *U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 U2 L D R' F2 L2 F2 U B' D' Fw' Uw'
*61. *R U F U2 B' L' U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*62. *F2 D2 B2 F2 D F' R2 F2 L D' L2 U2 B U B U R2 Uw2
*63. *R B2 U2 F2 B U' R D' F R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D F2 L2 Fw'
*64. *R' F' B2 D U F2 D B2 U B2 R U2 B' R' D' U' L' F U' Rw Uw
*65. *D U2 R2 F2 D' U B2 L' U R' D U' B R' B2 U2 L U' Fw Uw'
*66. *L B' L' D2 L2 D F2 U R D2 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B' L' Fw' Uw2
*67. *F' L2 B' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R' U R2 F R B' U2 Fw Uw2
*68. *B' D B' D2 L2 D2 U R2 F R' B F2 L' U' R2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*69. *L U' F D2 B2 U' L' U D' R' F' U2 F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *R' B L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U B D B2 D' F' D2 L R' F2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 D U L' B' F D B R F' U2 B' D2 U2
*2. *U D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 B2 D' L2 U2 R U' B R F2 L' R2
*3. *L' B R2 D' B' U F' R' F2 R2 U D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' L'
*4. *D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L' U2 B R2 D2 U R' D' B2 D' F' D2
*5. *R' B2 L F' B2 R' B U' R D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B D' B' D2 U2 B L2 B2 F U2 L2 U' R' F' D' L' D' F2
*2. *F2 D2 B' D' R2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R U L2 B2 D' L2 R'
*3. *U' D2 R U2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 B' L U2 B2 D' U' L F2
*4. *U2 R U2 F' D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D R' B L' B D2 B D2
*5. *F2 D' U F2 L2 D L2 R2 F' U' R' B' F' L' R2 B2 D L B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 R U2 R' F' R B' L D2 U2 R' D R
*2. *B L' D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U R2 U F' L F' U2 L2
*3. *R2 B D2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R D U' B D2 B R F2
*4. *L D' L U' F U2 B' R2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 B
*5. *U2 F D' R' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 L F2 R' D2 R U2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R2 B U2 B D2 U2 B2 U' B U2 R D F2 R' B2 R B' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 R D' F' L' U D2 B2 U2 F2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U R' B2 D L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 R F2 U B U2 F' R U' B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' R' U' R' U2 R U' R F
*3. *D' L' F R' F' L' F U2 B2 D B' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B R'
*4. *R' F L' U2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R U2 L B2 U R' U2 L B' L2 D F' Rw2 D R' U L' D Rw2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 Uw2 D Fw' R2 D Fw' Rw Uw Fw B D2 Fw' Uw' R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R U2 R
*3. *B' L' U' B' L2 F L' U D' R2 D L2 U B2 D2 R2 D R2 L' F2
*4. *U2 B' F U' F' L F' L U2 F D2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' Uw2 Fw2 B R2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 B D' U2 B R' Uw2 Rw U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw' F' Uw2
*5. *D2 Rw Lw2 U2 Bw F' L D2 R' Bw2 B' Rw2 Lw' Dw U' D Bw' U' Fw2 L' Fw Dw' Uw D2 B' D' Lw' U2 B Fw Bw Dw L' B' U2 Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw2 L' D2 Rw' U2 R2 F2 Lw2 F U2 F' L2 U B Dw2 L2 Fw U' Bw2 U2 Rw F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F U' R U' R U R' F R'
*3. *D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 R U' L B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U
*4. *R B D F' L' B F' R' B' R2 B U2 B2 F D2 B' R2 B2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 F R2 D Rw2 F' U' R2 Uw2 U' F2 U2 Rw R B L Fw2 Rw Fw D2 Rw2 B D Rw Fw
*5. *D' R' U' F2 Dw Rw2 L' D' Rw' L2 Bw' Fw' R Dw2 R2 Dw' D' R2 Bw2 R U Bw Rw2 Bw Uw' D' Bw Dw' F2 D L' R' Lw' Bw U Lw B' Dw F B' L2 R' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Lw Fw Rw2 Bw F' L2 Dw' F' L' Uw Dw2 Rw Uw2 D2
*6. *F' B' L' 3Rw Rw F' R' F2 B2 Fw' U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw U' R2 L' Dw2 Rw Uw D B2 Dw2 R Fw2 Dw F' Rw2 Bw R2 Rw2 U2 B' D' B' Uw' Bw B2 Uw2 B' Dw Lw Dw' Rw2 B Rw2 3Fw 3Uw Rw Bw2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 F Lw2 Uw U2 B' Dw U2 R' B' D L' 3Rw Bw Dw2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R U R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
*3. *R' F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 D' B2 L' F2 L2 R2 F2 U
*4. *R F2 L2 B' U R L B' U L2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F L Uw2 R2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B' L2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D' F2 B' R2 L Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 D R' F
*5. *D2 Lw2 R Dw U' Uw Bw' L' Dw' R B Uw Lw Bw' U2 B' Dw' U' L R2 F Dw2 D2 Rw L2 Fw2 Uw' F Lw U2 Rw R' Uw' R' L' Fw L' Uw Dw' Fw L D Uw' B Fw2 L Dw2 Fw2 Bw U' Rw U F2 R' Fw Uw' Rw2 L2 Bw' R'
*6. *Lw D2 F' Bw Uw' Lw' Bw2 U' Lw' F2 3Fw2 Uw' L2 Bw Rw B2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Fw Bw Lw' F Dw B' 3Fw 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw2 Fw' Bw' R2 U Bw2 Uw Bw' B' Fw R Fw2 Rw' F2 B' Fw' Dw R 3Rw2 F' Fw' 3Fw Dw' L2 B' 3Rw Uw D2 F2 B D' 3Uw' B Dw2 Lw2 B D' Bw' B' R' Fw2 Rw 3Uw' Lw D' L2 Lw B2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Dw
*7. *3Dw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw 3Lw2 D' 3Lw F Lw Bw' Uw' Rw Lw' 3Uw U2 B' D 3Lw' B R' 3Bw2 3Rw L' Dw2 U 3Dw L' 3Rw' U' L 3Rw2 F2 R 3Uw' L Fw' L 3Uw2 F' Lw 3Bw D B 3Dw B' 3Bw' F2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw 3Dw' Dw B2 Bw' U' 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Uw' Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' Lw L Dw2 F D' U' Dw' 3Uw2 Uw 3Bw' F2 D Fw 3Bw R 3Bw2 B 3Uw Fw 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw L' 3Dw2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw 3Bw Fw B L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR6+ DL4- UL5- U6+ R4+ D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R2+ D2- L2- ALL3+ DR
*2. *UR5+ DR2+ DL3+ UL4+ U5- R1+ D3- L3- ALL3+ y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L1+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR1- DL3- UL3- U5- R1+ D3- L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R0+ D5- L4- ALL0+ UL
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL1+ UL1- U4+ R5- D5- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R5+ D4- L4- ALL3+ UR
*5. *UR0+ DR5- DL4+ UL0+ U2+ R2+ D5- L0+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R5- D1- L5- ALL5+ UR DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U' B R' L' U L' B' R' L' u' l r b
*2. *L' B R L' U L R' U B R U b
*3. *B U' R L' B' U R' L' R' L' U l' r'
*4. *R' U L' U' B L' R' B' L U' B u l' b'
*5. *B' R B L U' R L U B U' B' u l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,5) / (-5,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) /
*2. *(1,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3)
*3. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,-4) / (-4,0)
*4. *(0,-1) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-2)
*5. *(-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B R' L B U' L R' B' U' L'
*2. *L R B' R B U L' B L' R L
*3. *L R L U' L B L' R' U' L B
*4. *U L U' B U' R B R' U' L U
*5. *B R U R B L U' L' U R U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 L2 flip U R L2 F2 BL2' U F flip BL BR2' R2 F2' L2 U2 BR2 BL2' U2' F2' U' R2' U2' R' U' F U' R2' F2' U2'
*2. *U2 L2 U L' F' U BL' flip BL L2 BR2 R2' U2 BL2' L2' F2' U' R2 U2 R' F U R' U2 F R2' U
*3. *F2 flip U L' F BR2' U2' R' BR BL2' flip U L2' BR2 U F' BL2 L2 U2 BR U F2 U' R2 F2 R2' U2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F2
*4. *BL2' flip R L2 BR2 U2' L2 BL2 U2' flip F2' L' BR2 BL BR U' BL2 L' R2 U' F' R2' U2' R U R2' F2 R2' F' U'
*5. *BL2 flip BR2' R2 U R L2 F2' flip BL2' L' BR' BL2' BR2 U L' BL U2 F' U F2 R2' U' F2 U R' F' R U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R' U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F R
*3. *U F' D R' F L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' L' D' F R
*4. *D' L2 U' F' R F' L' B U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw2 R2 B Uw2 R F2 B' Uw' R2 L' B2 Uw' Fw' Uw' R' U Rw' Fw2 F2 U2
*5. *Bw' Rw' Fw2 Bw' F L' B' Lw' L2 Rw' U2 F Bw' Fw' L2 B' Uw' Lw' F2 Bw2 Rw2 U L2 D2 Bw' B' Dw2 R' U' L U' B2 Bw R Fw2 Lw2 U2 R' U F' L B' Uw Rw2 B2 L' Bw' R' Bw2 F2 R B' Fw Dw Lw' Rw2 U2 Dw Fw2 Uw2
*OH. *F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U F2 B' U F R2 B2 R2 U' L' U F L
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL3+ UL4+ U2+ R0+ D3- L5- ALL1- y2 U2- R3+ D3+ L3- ALL2- DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B' L U' L B' L R L' U' B' u' l' b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
*Skewb. *L R L' B' U' R' U' B L U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' b' l L' B r b L F' L R B' F L R B' L
*2. *L R B' f F' l b r' f' R B L F' R' B' L F'
*3. *b l' L r b l r b' l L B R F L' F L F'
*4. *B' L' R f r' b' l' r' B R B' R B' F' L B' R
*5. *f' r' R F f l' b' f B' R B' F' L' F L' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Bw R Lw' Uw' L R Bw U B' Uw L' Lw Uw' Lw Uw Rw Bw' Uw Rw' u' l' b
*2. *Uw U L R' Bw R' B Lw' Bw Lw' B Lw Bw Uw Bw Uw' Bw Uw' u' r' b'
*3. *R Bw' Uw' U' Bw' R' Uw' Bw L R' B Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' l
*4. *Lw' U' Lw' Rw U L B Uw' R' Bw' Rw Lw Rw' Bw Lw Rw Bw' u r b
*5. *Uw L' B Uw L' R' Lw' Bw' R B Lw' Rw Bw Rw' Lw Bw Uw Lw u l r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U3 L D3 L U2 R D2 R U L3 U2 R D R2 D L3 U R3 D L3 U2 R3 D2 L D L U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U2 L2 D R D R U3 L D R2 U L3 D R D R U R U L2 D R2 D L2 D L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R U R D2 R U L2 U R2 D L D L D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D R D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D L U L U2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L2 D R U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 R2 D3 L U2 R D L2 U R D L U L U R2 D L U L D R D L U2 R D3 L U3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L U2 L D3 R U3 L D3 R U R D L U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 R D R U L D L2 U R D2 L U R U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R U' L U2 B' D L2 B2 R F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' B' L B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R2 D' L' D' L U B2 R' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D' R U2 B L U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' L' D R' D2 U L' B2 D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' U F2 R' B L' R D' B2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' D2 B' D' R B' U L D' B2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B R
*2. *U' R F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F D2 L2 R' B' L U2 B2 L R2 U' L'
*3. *L2 F2 U R' L2 U2 R B' D F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F' R B
*4. *R2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U L' B U R' D F' D R2 F2 D B2
*5. *U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 F' U2 L D' B R2 F' D2 U' B2 L'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB LB UL RF UF UL UB RF UR UF UL LB RF UR UF UL UB RB UB UL UF RF UR LF UL LB LF UL UB LB RB DR DB RB DR RB DF RF UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL UB UR LF+2 DB+ RB DB+2 DF LF+2
*2. * UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UB LB UB UR UF UR RF UF UR UF UR UB LB RF RB UR UB RF RB LF UL UF UR RF LF UF UL UF DL LB DB DF LF UF DF LF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LB+ UL DB LB+2 DR RF-2 DF RF+2 UF+2 DL+2 LF+ UF+ UB DB+ DL+ DB+2 UB- DR+2 RB+ DR
*3. * UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UL UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UL UB UL RF UF UR UF UL RB UR RF UR RF LF UF UL UB LF UF UL UB RB UB DB DL DR RB UR DB LB UB DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+ UF UR-2 LF+2 LB+2 DF+
*4. * UR UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UL LB UL UF RF UR UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL UB UL RF RB UB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR UF RF LF DR DB DL LB DF DR DB DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+ RF+2 DL+
*5. * UF UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB UL RF UF RF UF UR UB LB UL UB UL UB RF UR UF UL RB UB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB RB LF UF UR UL UF UB LB RF DR RB DB DR RB DB DF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR RB+2 DB RB+ DL-2 LB DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R U L U' R' F' U L U' R' F' R D R BR R' BR' D' R F' L' F' L' R' F U' L' F R' U L' U' L B U' BL' D BL' U
*2. *L' U R' F' L' F L R U' L R U R F R F L F L' U F U L F' R' L R F' U' F L' R' L' BL' L' R' BL' U BL' B
*3. *R' F' R' D R BR R' BR' D' F' R' F L' R' U' R U L F' R F U F R F' U' L' R' U F L' F BR R BL' L' D' BL' F'
*4. *L' U L' U' L' B BL' B' L U B L BL' L' B' U' L R U' F L' F U' L R L R' U' F BR' R' U BR' B' U' D'
*5. *BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL L' U' R' F' L' F L R U' L' U F U' R U' L F' U' L' U L' U' R U D' BL BR' U' B R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2021)

Results for week 24: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(108)
1.  1.12 Legomanz
2.  1.38 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1.40 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.52 Findnf
5.  1.64 MLGCubez
6.  1.67 OriginalUsername
7.  1.73 Khairur Rachim
8.  1.93 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  2.07 ExultantCarn
10.  2.08 asacuber
11.  2.10 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  2.11 Mat XD
13.  2.19 leomannen
14.  2.31 Luke Garrett
15.  2.42 Zeke Mackay
16.  2.50 turtwig
17.  2.59 MichaelNielsen
18.  2.73 Sean Hartman
19.  2.77 Rubadcar
20.  2.78 Heewon Seo
21.  2.83 cuberkid10
22.  3.01 BradenTheMagician
23.  3.14 JChambers13
24.  3.18 Nutybaconator
24.  3.18 wuque man 
26.  3.20 bennettstouder
27.  3.21 DLXCubing
28.  3.25 Cale S
29.  3.27 mihnea3000
30.  3.31 Lim Hung
31.  3.33 DGCubes
32.  3.46 BMcCl1
33.  3.48 João Vinicius
34.  3.58 Trig0n
35.  3.62 KardTrickKid_YT
36.  3.63 Dream Cubing
37.  3.66 Sub1Hour
38.  3.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  3.70 sean_cut4
39.  3.70 MCuber
41.  3.72 agradess2
42.  3.78 michaelxfy
43.  3.90 Antto Pitkänen
44.  3.93 Fred Lang
45.  3.94 2017LAMB06
45.  3.94 KrokosB
47.  4.02 BraydenTheCuber
48.  4.05 trangium
49.  4.10 wearephamily1719
49.  4.10 midnightcuberx
51.  4.12 Nuuk cuber
52.  4.16 NolanDoes2x2
53.  4.17 Liam Wadek
54.  4.20 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
55.  4.21 seungju choi
56.  4.29 begiuli65
57.  4.37 PCCuber
58.  4.38 Dodges_Cuber 374
59.  4.48 Boris McCoy
60.  4.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  4.66 MattP98
62.  4.72 abunickabhi
63.  4.73 ichcubegerne
64.  4.77 d2polld
65.  4.96 Jami Viljanen
66.  5.04 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
66.  5.04 Raymos Castillo
68.  5.10 Triangles_are_cubers
69.  5.17 vilkkuti25
70.  5.20 ITZME
71.  5.27 MrLunarWolf
72.  5.47 drpfisherman
73.  5.54 Li Xiang
74.  5.55 anna4f
75.  5.74 Aerocuber
76.  5.76 Scrambled
77.  5.81 SentsuiJack2403
78.  5.82 Cubey_Tube
79.  5.98 rubik2005
80.  6.12 LukasCubes
81.  6.43 Meisme
82.  6.67 Mike Hughey
83.  6.82 MarixPix
84.  7.05 calcuber1800
85.  7.22 Deltaz0
86.  7.25 DUDECUBER
87.  7.30 cubeyinnit
88.  7.44 EvanCubes
89.  7.48 nevinscph
90.  7.56 cubingmom2
91.  7.72 feli.cubes
92.  7.95 John Benwell
93.  8.46 myoder
94.  8.51 Jrg
95.  8.52 eHop
96.  8.58 Jabe
97.  8.71 Rubika-37-021204
98.  8.79 sporteisvogel
99.  9.16 UnknownCanvas
100.  9.17 One Wheel
101.  9.20 Quexs
102.  10.47 Y cuber
103.  11.31 Jacck
104.  13.27 Gilgilon123
105.  16.06 MatsBergsten
106.  16.18 hoalehuy
107.  19.07 Krökeldil
108.  32.41 Blake the Cuber


*3x3x3*(161)
1.  6.89 Luke Garrett
2.  7.20 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.47 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.53 Ty Y.
5.  7.72 Legomanz
6.  8.05 MLGCubez
7.  8.10 wuque man 
7.  8.10 Heewon Seo
9.  8.14 Lim Hung
10.  8.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
11.  8.25 ExultantCarn
12.  8.26 thecubingwizard
13.  8.27 Charles Jerome
14.  8.57 branson_lau
15.  8.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  8.62 Khairur Rachim
16.  8.62 turtwig
18.  8.66 NoahCubing
19.  8.69 BradenTheMagician
20.  8.77 cuberkid10
21.  8.78 Zeke Mackay
22.  8.83 JChambers13
23.  9.02 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  9.10 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  9.12 2017LAMB06
26.  9.14 DLXCubing
27.  9.18 ichcubegerne
28.  9.19 KrokosB
29.  9.28 Shadowjockey
30.  9.32 Sean Hartman
30.  9.32 FishyIshy
32.  9.53 sean_cut4
33.  9.64 mihnea3000
33.  9.64 Rubadcar
35.  9.68 yijunleow
36.  9.72 Skewb_Cube
37.  9.80 Keenan Johnson
38.  9.95 abhijat
39.  9.97 Cale S
39.  9.97 michaelxfy
39.  9.97 BraydenTheCuber
42.  10.02 Nutybaconator
43.  10.11 Liam Wadek
44.  10.20 Dream Cubing
45.  10.30 vishwasankarcubing
45.  10.30 Kylegadj
47.  10.38 FaLoL
48.  10.52 miguelrogenmoser
49.  10.63 leomannen
50.  10.72 sigalig
51.  10.73 DGCubes
52.  10.92 wearephamily1719
53.  10.99 mrsniffles01
54.  11.11 Harsha Paladugu
55.  11.15 BMcCl1
56.  11.20 abunickabhi
57.  11.21 MCuber
58.  11.24 trangium
59.  11.29 agradess2
60.  11.48 xtreme cuber2007
61.  11.53 d2polld
62.  11.61 20luky3
63.  11.70 Antto Pitkänen
63.  11.70 Scrambled
65.  11.93 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
66.  11.98 Raymos Castillo
67.  12.02 MattP98
67.  12.02 João Vinicius
69.  12.38 Sub1Hour
70.  12.47 Davoda_IV
71.  12.56 2019ECKE02
72.  12.76 Boris McCoy
73.  13.02 Trig0n
74.  13.05 Dylan Swarts
75.  13.18 Rollercoasterben 
76.  13.20 drpfisherman
77.  13.33 Fred Lang
78.  13.62 Lvl9001Wizard
79.  13.74 SirVivor
80.  13.77 PCCuber
81.  13.79 Nuuk cuber
82.  13.80 bennettstouder
83.  13.84 MarixPix
84.  13.85 edd_dib
85.  13.94 begiuli65
86.  13.96 chancet4488
87.  14.06 NolanDoes2x2
88.  14.14 xyzzy
89.  14.22 lumes2121
90.  14.33 midnightcuberx
91.  14.34 DUDECUBER
92.  14.47 Cubey_Tube
93.  14.63 Winfaza
94.  14.78 Jami Viljanen
95.  14.79 rubik2005
96.  15.07 dnguyen2204
97.  15.11 seungju choi
98.  15.16 vilkkuti25
99.  15.25 PingPongCuber
100.  15.34 EvanCubes
101.  15.38 revaldoah
102.  15.55 Ali161102
103.  15.78 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
104.  15.83 WhackingBox27
105.  16.11 nevinscph
106.  16.19 White KB
107.  16.37 ImmolatedMarmoset
108.  16.44 Triangles_are_cubers
109.  16.49 Blake the Cuber
110.  16.61 ITZME
111.  16.71 CreationUniverse
112.  16.79 thatkid
113.  16.91 Li Xiang
114.  16.96 nothecuber
115.  17.01 SentsuiJack2403
116.  17.32 MarkA64
117.  17.79 RyanSoh
118.  17.89 Deltaz0
118.  17.89 Petri Krzywacki
120.  18.33 feli.cubes
121.  18.35 Mat XD
122.  18.70 calotret
123.  18.83 eHop
124.  18.85 Aerocuber
125.  18.86 anna4f
126.  19.22 Bisquit111
127.  19.56 myoder
128.  19.82 LukasCubes
128.  19.82 John Benwell
130.  20.84 Jrg
130.  20.84 MuaazCubes
132.  21.27 UnknownCanvas
133.  21.62 Filipe Teixeira
134.  22.05 filmip
135.  22.93 Mike Hughey
136.  23.52 sporteisvogel
137.  23.92 Quexs
138.  24.04 One Wheel
139.  24.29 M.Sikandar
140.  24.42 MrLunarWolf
141.  24.46 cubeyinnit
142.  24.53 Monkenitics
143.  25.11 Meisme
144.  25.13 Jabe
145.  26.29 freshcuber.de
146.  26.40 Rubika-37-021204
147.  26.46 cubingmom2
148.  26.81 I_wish_for_sub-10
149.  29.18 Future
150.  31.54 Jacck
151.  32.19 GT8590
152.  34.67 MatsBergsten
153.  34.77 hoalehuy
154.  37.07 Mr Cuber
155.  37.27 Gilgilon123
156.  39.00 DancingCactus76
157.  47.10 Diegocube
158.  48.11 AmericanBoy
159.  52.13 Mezoo
160.  55.64 jun349
161.  2:08.16 doggyfanpe


*4x4x4*(81)
1.  29.57 Khairur Rachim
2.  29.67 Heewon Seo
3.  30.21 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  30.43 OriginalUsername
5.  30.60 cuberkid10
6.  32.82 MLGCubez
7.  33.74 Dream Cubing
8.  33.91 Luke Garrett
9.  34.78 JChambers13
10.  35.07 Christopher Fandrich
11.  35.23 PeterH2N
12.  36.01 fun at the joy
13.  36.33 vishwasankarcubing
14.  36.44 Lim Hung
15.  36.45 FaLoL
16.  37.15 ichcubegerne
17.  37.52 michaelxfy
18.  38.32 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  38.50 BradenTheMagician
20.  38.92 turtwig
21.  40.53 agradess2
22.  41.17 João Vinicius
23.  41.26 sean_cut4
24.  41.33 MCuber
25.  41.59 20luky3
26.  42.79 BMcCl1
27.  43.08 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  43.16 DLXCubing
29.  43.27 Boris McCoy
30.  43.79 DGCubes
31.  43.90 abunickabhi
32.  45.46 leomannen
33.  45.65 xyzzy
34.  46.09 Keenan Johnson
35.  46.13 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  46.59 MarixPix
37.  47.33 drpfisherman
38.  48.10 Liam Wadek
39.  48.89 Antto Pitkänen
40.  48.91 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  49.04 wearephamily1719
42.  49.21 Dylan Swarts
43.  49.62 Rollercoasterben 
43.  49.62 MattP98
45.  50.93 begiuli65
46.  51.57 bennettstouder
47.  51.83 Harsha Paladugu
48.  51.90 nevinscph
49.  51.96 Sub1Hour
50.  52.13 Nuuk cuber
51.  54.20 thatkid
52.  54.51 midnightcuberx
53.  57.49 John Benwell
54.  58.71 d2polld
55.  58.87 Winfaza
56.  1:00.78 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  1:00.79 UnknownCanvas
58.  1:03.16 vilkkuti25
59.  1:04.47 chancet4488
60.  1:07.79 Meisme
61.  1:11.82 Li Xiang
62.  1:12.60 Aerocuber
63.  1:18.52 One Wheel
64.  1:20.07 Petri Krzywacki
65.  1:23.87 Jrg
66.  1:30.49 rubik2005
67.  1:31.29 myoder
68.  1:34.44 sporteisvogel
69.  1:36.22 Rubika-37-021204
70.  1:38.98 MrLunarWolf
71.  1:39.13 anna4f
72.  1:41.56 Cubey_Tube
73.  1:47.18 Quexs
74.  1:49.77 Jacck
75.  1:50.28 seungju choi
76.  1:54.64 SentsuiJack2403
77.  2:05.76 Future
78.  2:15.50 MatsBergsten
79.  2:16.93 calotret
80.  2:18.69 Jabe
81.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*5x5x5*(46)
1.  57.22 OriginalUsername
2.  58.37 Lim Hung
3.  1:01.18 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1:03.66 Dream Cubing
5.  1:05.78 FaLoL
6.  1:06.02 ichcubegerne
7.  1:06.28 Heewon Seo
8.  1:06.29 michaelxfy
9.  1:07.14 Luke Garrett
10.  1:08.03 fun at the joy
11.  1:10.38 MartinN13
12.  1:11.14 turtwig
13.  1:12.08 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:14.53 sigalig
15.  1:14.67 João Vinicius
16.  1:15.87 agradess2
17.  1:22.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
18.  1:23.76 xyzzy
19.  1:24.59 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:24.61 Liam Wadek
21.  1:24.77 sean_cut4
22.  1:26.24 abunickabhi
23.  1:27.12 BMcCl1
24.  1:27.36 drpfisherman
25.  1:27.78 MarixPix
26.  1:29.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:29.29 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:30.99 begiuli65
29.  1:36.99 nevinscph
30.  1:38.98 thatkid
31.  1:40.90 Sub1Hour
32.  1:44.09 Dylan Swarts
33.  2:19.91 bennettstouder
34.  2:24.02 One Wheel
35.  2:25.44 Jrg
36.  2:26.56 Rubika-37-021204
37.  2:40.33 filmip
38.  2:41.52 MrLunarWolf
39.  2:42.69 sporteisvogel
40.  2:45.24 Monkenitics
41.  2:52.49 Jacck
42.  3:00.28 Quexs
43.  3:06.10 myoder
44.  3:41.52 Cubey_Tube
45.  4:15.89 MatsBergsten
46.  DNF Rollercoasterben


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:38.54 Dream Cubing
2.  1:43.49 Lim Hung
3.  1:53.04 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1:57.10 ichcubegerne
5.  1:59.56 michaelxfy
6.  2:04.56 FaLoL
7.  2:13.23 mrsniffles01
8.  2:16.74 João Vinicius
9.  2:20.09 Liam Wadek
10.  2:21.96 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:22.00 agradess2
12.  2:22.43 xyzzy
13.  2:26.58 turtwig
14.  2:34.33 nevinscph
15.  2:44.42 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  2:59.30 sean_cut4
17.  3:41.11 One Wheel
18.  4:12.09 Jrg
19.  4:44.25 Rubika-37-021204
20.  4:50.33 Quexs
21.  5:05.33 Cubey_Tube
22.  5:22.58 sporteisvogel
23.  7:01.93 MatsBergsten
24.  DNF UnknownCanvas
24.  DNF filmip
24.  DNF thomas.sch


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:16.83 Lim Hung
2.  2:26.54 Dream Cubing
3.  2:56.30 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:00.14 michaelxfy
5.  3:20.42 agradess2
6.  3:36.15 sigalig
7.  3:42.86 João Vinicius
8.  3:43.99 Liam Wadek
9.  3:53.93 nevinscph
10.  4:20.95 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
11.  6:03.27 One Wheel
12.  6:25.43 Jrg
13.  7:25.66 Rubika-37-021204
14.  7:41.38 Quexs
15.  8:04.19 sporteisvogel
16.  8:37.77 Cubey_Tube
17.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  DNF Dylan Swarts
17.  DNF filmip


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  5.84 Dodges_Cuber 374
2.  6.85 turtwig
3.  7.63 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  8.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  9.48 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.33 BradenTheMagician
7.  10.88 seungju choi
8.  11.86 ichcubegerne
9.  11.88 agradess2
10.  12.65 Aerocuber
11.  13.49 Sean Hartman
12.  14.17 Trig0n
13.  14.77 fun at the joy
14.  14.87 Li Xiang
15.  17.07 Lim Hung
16.  17.68 Luke Garrett
17.  17.77 abunickabhi
18.  23.08 MattP98
19.  24.61 nevinscph
20.  27.04 MatsBergsten
21.  27.57 LittleLumos
22.  29.85 midnightcuberx
23.  30.15 sean_cut4
24.  39.42 Jacck
25.  44.40 John Benwell
26.  45.86 Meisme
27.  52.39 Raymos Castillo
28.  54.25 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:12.55 One Wheel
30.  1:34.82 Rubika-37-021204
31.  1:49.32 Cubey_Tube
32.  2:35.29 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(23)
1.  17.87 PokeCubes
2.  22.54 sigalig
3.  34.80 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  41.51 abunickabhi
5.  59.16 MLGCubez
6.  1:09.89 Lim Hung
7.  1:16.18 willian_pessoa
8.  1:18.16 Ali161102
9.  1:48.45 nevinscph
10.  1:53.50 LittleLumos
11.  2:12.39 MatsBergsten
12.  2:30.71 agradess2
13.  2:43.68 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:45.64 filmip
15.  2:48.88 midnightcuberx
16.  3:41.06 Antto Pitkänen
17.  3:53.45 d2polld
18.  4:02.28 Meisme
19.  6:48.53 RyanSoh
20.  7:35.98 Rubika-37-021204
21.  DNF Jacck
21.  DNF 2019ECKE02
21.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(4)
1.  5:13.14 nevinscph
2.  7:01.35 MatsBergsten
3.  9:42.79 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF agradess2


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  10:43.16 nevinscph
2.  13:51.63 LittleLumos
3.  16:57.61 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  22:47.44 Jacck
5.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  20:32.33 nevinscph
2.  DNF LittleLumos
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  19/25 42:44 Dylan Swarts
2.  5/5 5:45 Keroma12
3.  6/7 47:23 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  4/4 9:03 nevinscph
5.  4/4 14:48 Jacck
6.  2/2 1:59 abunickabhi
7.  8/15 74:10 Cubey_Tube
8.  0/3 21:20 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(77)
1.  12.06 Luke Garrett
2.  12.23 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  12.24 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.83 2017LAMB06
5.  12.98 OriginalUsername
6.  12.99 branson_lau
7.  14.55 MLGCubez
8.  14.66 Lim Hung
9.  15.45 turtwig
10.  15.46 wuque man 
11.  15.69 Dream Cubing
12.  16.12 Harsha Paladugu
13.  16.16 Sean Hartman
14.  16.46 MCuber
15.  16.74 ichcubegerne
16.  17.79 mihnea3000
17.  17.93 leomannen
18.  18.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  18.37 DGCubes
20.  18.47 BradenTheMagician
21.  18.79 Aerocuber
22.  19.21 sean_cut4
23.  19.54 michaelxfy
24.  19.73 Zeke Mackay
25.  19.81 xyzzy
26.  19.90 cuberkid10
27.  20.03 midnightcuberx
28.  20.79 abunickabhi
29.  21.16 edd_dib
30.  21.33 Liam Wadek
31.  21.34 yijunleow
32.  21.41 Antto Pitkänen
33.  21.47 FaLoL
34.  21.65 agradess2
35.  22.29 2019ECKE02
36.  22.98 João Vinicius
37.  24.24 Sub1Hour
38.  24.45 trangium
39.  24.53 wearephamily1719
40.  24.55 d2polld
41.  25.32 revaldoah
42.  25.62 Trig0n
43.  26.03 Dylan Swarts
44.  26.69 MattP98
45.  27.34 begiuli65
46.  27.76 BMcCl1
47.  29.10 seungju choi
48.  29.80 Winfaza
49.  30.17 Raymos Castillo
50.  30.31 PCCuber
51.  31.09 nevinscph
52.  31.10 Nuuk cuber
53.  31.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  32.56 White KB
55.  33.87 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  35.40 RyanSoh
57.  37.96 Scrambled
58.  38.52 Meisme
59.  38.88 LukasCubes
60.  39.58 chancet4488
61.  40.21 Cubey_Tube
62.  40.67 freshcuber.de
63.  42.71 Li Xiang
64.  43.47 Mike Hughey
65.  44.58 rubik2005
66.  45.10 calotret
67.  47.76 DUDECUBER
68.  49.46 sporteisvogel
69.  53.93 MrLunarWolf
70.  1:02.87 nothecuber
71.  1:03.71 Jacck
72.  1:05.53 Rubika-37-021204
73.  1:15.24 cubeyinnit
74.  2:03.68 MatsBergsten
75.  2:36.80 hoalehuy
76.  DNF Jabe
76.  DNF Mezoo


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  47.02 Cubey_Tube
2.  1:01.82 hoalehuy
3.  1:33.10 One Wheel

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(7)
1.  35.60 ichcubegerne
2.  53.64 Nuuk cuber
3.  56.30 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  1:04.72 PingPongCuber
5.  1:26.36 abunickabhi
6.  2:01.47 MatsBergsten
7.  3:29.81 MrLunarWolf


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  22.67 (22, 24, 22) Cale S
2.  23.33 (23, 25, 22) Jack314
3.  26.33 (25, 28, 26) trangium


Spoiler



4.  DNF (36, 38, DNS) xtreme cuber2007
4.  DNF (41, DNF, DNS) arbivara
4.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) hoalehuy


*2-3-4 Relay*(40)
1.  44.50 Khairur Rachim
2.  44.84 Heewon Seo
3.  45.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  48.60 MLGCubez
5.  50.02 Dream Cubing
6.  51.44 Lim Hung
7.  53.95 michaelxfy
8.  54.66 turtwig
9.  56.32 ichcubegerne
10.  56.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  1:00.15 MarixPix
12.  1:01.87 Rollercoasterben 
13.  1:04.48 sean_cut4
14.  1:04.64 Antto Pitkänen
15.  1:05.56 DGCubes
16.  1:06.05 DLXCubing
17.  1:06.50 João Vinicius
18.  1:07.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
19.  1:08.54 BMcCl1
20.  1:08.88 wearephamily1719
21.  1:09.57 begiuli65
22.  1:10.06 abunickabhi
23.  1:17.58 midnightcuberx
24.  1:20.61 nevinscph
25.  1:20.68 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  1:20.94 d2polld
27.  1:25.48 DUDECUBER
28.  1:28.93 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:30.40 Li Xiang
30.  1:35.48 Meisme
31.  1:36.32 vilkkuti25
32.  1:45.24 Aerocuber
33.  1:54.95 Jrg
34.  2:16.56 myoder
35.  2:17.10 Rubika-37-021204
36.  2:19.54 Cubey_Tube
37.  2:31.31 MrLunarWolf
38.  2:31.68 cubeyinnit
39.  2:41.46 Quexs
40.  3:12.93 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:47.62 MLGCubez
2.  1:51.00 Lim Hung
3.  1:55.07 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:58.68 Khairur Rachim
5.  2:01.53 ichcubegerne
6.  2:12.32 michaelxfy
7.  2:12.96 turtwig
8.  2:20.81 abunickabhi
9.  2:26.73 BMcCl1
10.  2:27.29 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:29.79 João Vinicius
12.  2:31.85 MarixPix
13.  2:33.69 sean_cut4
14.  2:39.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  2:49.41 nevinscph
16.  2:56.85 Antto Pitkänen
17.  3:00.22 vilkkuti25
18.  3:33.35 d2polld
19.  4:38.64 Jrg
20.  5:02.42 Meisme
21.  5:09.01 MrLunarWolf
22.  5:18.42 DUDECUBER
23.  5:25.69 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:40.98 Quexs
25.  7:05.85 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:50.50 Lim Hung
2.  4:09.38 ichcubegerne
3.  4:20.14 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:28.15 turtwig
5.  4:42.56 João Vinicius
6.  4:50.72 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:35.84 nevinscph
8.  5:52.26 MarixPix
9.  6:42.17 Antto Pitkänen
10.  6:57.18 vilkkuti25
11.  8:36.21 Jrg
12.  10:28.38 Rubika-37-021204
13.  11:34.67 Quexs
14.  11:54.44 MrLunarWolf


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:07.20 Lim Hung
2.  6:56.21 ichcubegerne
3.  7:43.68 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  8:53.94 Raymos Castillo
5.  9:07.08 João Vinicius
6.  9:14.17 nevinscph
7.  11:31.23 Antto Pitkänen
8.  12:44.80 MarixPix
9.  13:38.46 vilkkuti25
10.  16:09.18 Jrg
11.  19:22.32 Quexs
12.  19:31.45 Rubika-37-021204
13.  22:01.82 MrLunarWolf


*Clock*(39)
1.  4.08 JChambers13
2.  4.99 Liam Wadek
3.  5.33 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.50 michaelxfy
5.  6.38 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.54 Christopher Fandrich
7.  6.67 MLGCubez
8.  6.90 dollarstorecubes
9.  6.91 MattP98
10.  7.26 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  7.43 Lim Hung
12.  7.47 Mattia Pasquini
13.  7.63 BradenTheMagician
14.  7.97 drpfisherman
15.  7.99 mrsniffles01
16.  8.28 Sean Hartman
17.  8.34 OriginalUsername
18.  8.87 fun at the joy
19.  10.02 Li Xiang
20.  10.14 sean_cut4
21.  10.18 Luke Garrett
22.  10.34 ichcubegerne
23.  10.35 Nuuk cuber
24.  11.42 Raymos Castillo
25.  11.73 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  11.74 Antto Pitkänen
27.  12.91 wearephamily1719
28.  14.07 cubingmom2
29.  14.43 Heewon Seo
30.  15.50 Mike Hughey
31.  17.67 vilkkuti25
32.  18.46 Jacck
33.  19.97 nevinscph
34.  21.16 BMcCl1
35.  21.46 sporteisvogel
36.  28.92 MrLunarWolf
37.  30.15 d2polld
38.  51.97 MatsBergsten
39.  1:47.39 Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  37.24 Heewon Seo
2.  42.43 KrokosB
3.  44.04 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  46.08 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.00 JChambers13
6.  48.84 MLGCubez
7.  48.99 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  49.98 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  51.08 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  52.30 michaelxfy
11.  55.52 Lim Hung
12.  56.90 Zeke Mackay
13.  59.19 OriginalUsername
14.  59.21 Luke Garrett
15.  1:00.56 agradess2
16.  1:05.34 MCuber
17.  1:06.77 DGCubes
18.  1:08.04 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:09.52 ichcubegerne
20.  1:13.59 Liam Wadek
21.  1:14.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:21.37 begiuli65
23.  1:27.89 Triangles_are_cubers
24.  1:32.50 midnightcuberx
25.  1:37.92 Theepiccuber2.0
26.  1:41.28 nevinscph
27.  1:58.66 d2polld
28.  3:19.19 sporteisvogel
29.  3:28.91 thomas.sch
30.  4:00.34 Rubika-37-021204
31.  DNF abunickabhi


*Pyraminx*(69)
1.  2.07 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.31 MLGCubez
3.  2.47 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  2.53 Harsha Paladugu
5.  2.76 Benjamin Warry
6.  2.80 DGCubes
7.  2.97 Christopher Fandrich
8.  3.52 JChambers13
9.  3.63 Boris McCoy
10.  3.73 DLXCubing
11.  3.74 OriginalUsername
12.  4.05 Sean Hartman
12.  4.05 Ty Y.
14.  4.09 BradenTheMagician
15.  4.29 mihnea3000
16.  4.46 Trig0n
17.  4.65 Luke Garrett
18.  4.71 ExultantCarn
19.  4.89 MCuber
20.  5.01 Jami Viljanen
21.  5.22 Liam Wadek
22.  5.29 michaelxfy
22.  5.29 João Vinicius
24.  5.44 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  5.47 cuberkid10
26.  5.52 begiuli65
27.  5.57 ichcubegerne
28.  5.64 UnknownCanvas
29.  5.72 wearephamily1719
30.  5.93 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  6.02 Antto Pitkänen
32.  6.05 Keenan Johnson
33.  6.08 Lim Hung
34.  6.12 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  6.34 sean_cut4
36.  6.39 turtwig
37.  6.40 midnightcuberx
38.  7.05 leomannen
39.  7.09 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
40.  7.14 drpfisherman
41.  7.54 agradess2
42.  7.67 Nuuk cuber
43.  7.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  7.88 MattP98
45.  8.13 Scrambled
46.  8.32 rubik2005
47.  8.40 Li Xiang
48.  8.47 Mike Hughey
49.  8.49 abunickabhi
50.  8.74 cubeyinnit
51.  9.05 vilkkuti25
52.  9.56 Monkenitics
53.  10.05 d2polld
54.  11.14 Aerocuber
55.  11.73 sporteisvogel
56.  12.11 cubingmom2
57.  12.71 DUDECUBER
58.  13.22 calcuber1800
59.  13.73 Jacck
60.  13.97 Cubey_Tube
61.  14.05 nevinscph
62.  14.52 filmip
63.  14.60 SentsuiJack2403
64.  14.73 Mr Cuber
65.  16.71 Rubika-37-021204
66.  16.99 MrLunarWolf
67.  18.74 PCCuber
68.  19.32 AmericanBoy
69.  24.55 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(47)
1.  5.31 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.93 mrsniffles01
3.  8.78 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.83 blerrpycuber
5.  9.24 MLGCubez
6.  9.88 Manatee 10235
7.  9.89 2019ECKE02
8.  10.24 Sub1Hour
9.  10.37 thecubingwizard
10.  11.11 Boris McCoy
11.  11.50 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  11.51 Cale S
13.  12.62 Zeke Mackay
14.  12.83 BradenTheMagician
15.  12.98 Lim Hung
16.  14.30 OriginalUsername
17.  14.63 michaelxfy
18.  14.79 Luke Garrett
19.  15.74 MCuber
20.  15.80 Rollercoasterben 
21.  15.99 abhijat
22.  16.02 ichcubegerne
23.  16.21 cuberkid10
24.  16.44 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
25.  16.60 DGCubes
26.  16.66 leomannen
27.  16.71 Sean Hartman
28.  17.94 Antto Pitkänen
29.  18.14 midnightcuberx
30.  18.31 Liam Wadek
31.  19.09 MattP98
32.  19.17 Dream Cubing
33.  19.27 wearephamily1719
34.  19.56 bennettstouder
35.  20.31 Ty Y.
36.  22.90 ImmolatedMarmoset
37.  23.48 Nutybaconator
38.  24.67 agradess2
39.  24.78 turtwig
40.  29.76 feli.cubes
41.  32.60 Nuuk cuber
42.  33.49 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  36.08 Raymos Castillo
44.  50.38 nevinscph
45.  58.73 sporteisvogel
46.  2:47.55 Rubika-37-021204
47.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(61)
1.  2.60 Legomanz
2.  2.65 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.72 nothecuber


Spoiler



4.  2.81 Charles Jerome
5.  3.09 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  3.34 Cale S
7.  3.43 Rubadcar
8.  3.48 Ty Y.
9.  3.55 MLGCubez
10.  4.04 OriginalUsername
11.  4.57 sean_cut4
12.  4.65 Boris McCoy
12.  4.65 d2polld
14.  4.74 Sean Hartman
15.  4.78 Luke Garrett
16.  4.90 João Vinicius
17.  4.97 Antto Pitkänen
18.  5.10 michaelxfy
19.  5.15 MattP98
19.  5.15 Lim Hung
21.  5.33 SirVivor
22.  5.58 DGCubes
23.  5.66 Liam Wadek
24.  5.72 Trig0n
25.  5.76 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  5.91 ichcubegerne
27.  5.93 mrsniffles01
28.  5.94 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.95 mihnea3000
30.  6.05 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  6.20 leomannen
32.  6.22 MCuber
33.  6.24 Raymos Castillo
34.  6.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  6.83 wearephamily1719
36.  7.00 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  7.12 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  7.22 turtwig
39.  7.25 cuberkid10
40.  8.62 Li Xiang
41.  8.73 midnightcuberx
42.  9.52 feli.cubes
43.  9.94 Aerocuber
44.  10.20 MrLunarWolf
45.  10.40 abunickabhi
46.  10.59 vilkkuti25
47.  10.80 Nuuk cuber
48.  12.24 DUDECUBER
49.  13.04 nevinscph
50.  13.32 Iblfhk
51.  14.13 agradess2
52.  14.84 PCCuber
53.  19.49 Jacck
54.  19.58 SentsuiJack2403
55.  19.81 Monkenitics
56.  19.92 filmip
57.  20.07 Rubika-37-021204
58.  20.54 MatsBergsten
59.  22.12 cubingmom2
60.  30.92 sporteisvogel
61.  59.22 Y cuber


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.43 DGCubes
2.  22.96 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  25.27 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  28.60 ichcubegerne
5.  32.09 Antto Pitkänen
6.  38.81 Raymos Castillo
7.  38.95 Nuuk cuber
8.  44.98 abunickabhi
9.  49.74 leomannen
10.  2:01.50 Rubika-37-021204
11.  2:18.81 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  3:17.04 MLGCubez
2.  3:54.22 Luke Garrett
3.  4:09.93 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  4:33.82 ichcubegerne
5.  5:32.28 Antto Pitkänen
6.  7:42.13 oliverpallo
7.  12:01.11 sporteisvogel
8.  18:05.51 Rubika-37-021204


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  9.93 BMcCl1
2.  12.24 DGCubes
3.  13.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  17.10 PingPongCuber
5.  19.86 Raymos Castillo
6.  26.28 abunickabhi
7.  37.02 Rubika-37-021204
8.  43.04 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  18.00 Harsha Paladugu
2.  20.59 DGCubes
3.  33.81 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  49.37 Raymos Castillo
5.  50.89 abunickabhi
6.  1:04.37 Jacck
7.  1:09.53 Rubika-37-021204
8.  1:28.38 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  17.13 Li Xiang
2.  23.20 ichcubegerne
3.  30.96 begiuli65


Spoiler



4.  38.06 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(5)
1.  15.18 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.04 ichcubegerne
3.  55.20 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  1:06.86 cubeyinnit
5.  2:42.98 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:21.45 DGCubes
2.  5:44.34 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  23.81 cuberkid10
2.  26.13 edd_dib
3.  37.67 EvanCubes


Spoiler



4.  40.11 Kit Clement
5.  46.92 PingPongCuber
6.  50.19 Raymos Castillo
7.  3:10.43 One Wheel
8.  3:50.95 Rubika-37-021204
9.  3:56.99 thomas.sch
10.  5:20.37 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(190)
1.  877 MLGCubez
2.  815 Lim Hung
3.  756 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  743 Luke Garrett
5.  703 michaelxfy
6.  676 OriginalUsername
7.  627 BradenTheMagician
8.  625 turtwig
9.  589 Khairur Rachim
10.  549 sean_cut4
11.  536 João Vinicius
11.  536 DGCubes
13.  533 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  525 Liam Wadek
15.  509 Dream Cubing
16.  502 Antto Pitkänen
17.  500 Christopher Fandrich
18.  498 agradess2
19.  491 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  487 cuberkid10
21.  485 Sean Hartman
22.  479 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  472 abunickabhi
24.  466 Heewon Seo
25.  448 nevinscph
26.  447 MCuber
27.  444 JChambers13
28.  431 leomannen
29.  413 Vlad Hordiienko
30.  407 Raymos Castillo
31.  392 wearephamily1719
32.  377 BMcCl1
33.  375 MattP98
34.  372 mihnea3000
35.  371 midnightcuberx
36.  370 DLXCubing
37.  364 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  361 Zeke Mackay
39.  359 Boris McCoy
40.  352 d2polld
41.  333 Legomanz
42.  331 Trig0n
43.  324 Cale S
43.  324 begiuli65
45.  320 Charles Jerome
46.  319 Nuuk cuber
47.  317 Sub1Hour
48.  316 wuque man 
49.  312 thecubingwizard
49.  312 FaLoL
51.  310 ExultantCarn
52.  300 Harsha Paladugu
53.  293 Ty Y.
54.  284 2017LAMB06
55.  280 Rubadcar
56.  274 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  265 drpfisherman
58.  258 MarixPix
59.  252 mrsniffles01
60.  251 Li Xiang
61.  246 KrokosB
62.  245 bennettstouder
63.  242 xyzzy
64.  240 Aerocuber
65.  234 Dylan Swarts
66.  230 vishwasankarcubing
66.  230 vilkkuti25
66.  230 Cubey_Tube
66.  230 seungju choi
70.  229 trangium
71.  227 branson_lau
72.  225 Nutybaconator
73.  220 Keenan Johnson
74.  212 Rubika-37-021204
75.  204 sigalig
76.  202 Rollercoasterben 
77.  193 2019ECKE02
77.  193 BraydenTheCuber
79.  188 PCCuber
79.  188 Scrambled
81.  181 MatsBergsten
81.  181 yijunleow
83.  170 MrLunarWolf
84.  169 Jami Viljanen
85.  168 DUDECUBER
86.  167 Jacck
87.  165 sporteisvogel
87.  165 MichaelNielsen
87.  165 rubik2005
87.  165 fun at the joy
91.  164 20luky3
92.  158 abhijat
93.  157 Jrg
93.  157 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
95.  155 Fred Lang
96.  150 Meisme
97.  147 edd_dib
97.  147 NoahCubing
99.  143 Mat XD
100.  138 One Wheel
101.  137 NolanDoes2x2
101.  137 Winfaza
103.  136 Shadowjockey
104.  134 FishyIshy
105.  129 SirVivor
105.  129 Skewb_Cube
107.  128 chancet4488
108.  127 UnknownCanvas
109.  124 nothecuber
110.  119 xtreme cuber2007
110.  119 Kylegadj
112.  118 thatkid
113.  117 miguelrogenmoser
114.  115 PingPongCuber
115.  113 Mike Hughey
115.  113 SentsuiJack2403
117.  110 Quexs
118.  107 Findnf
119.  105 KardTrickKid_YT
119.  105 revaldoah
121.  101 John Benwell
121.  101 asacuber
123.  100 EvanCubes
124.  99 feli.cubes
125.  98 filmip
126.  96 ITZME
127.  95 Davoda_IV
128.  93 myoder
129.  92 anna4f
130.  91 LukasCubes
131.  90 Dodges_Cuber 374
132.  89 cubeyinnit
133.  87 RyanSoh
133.  87 Ali161102
133.  87 Lvl9001Wizard
133.  87 White KB
137.  80 MartinN13
138.  76 lumes2121
139.  75 PeterH2N
140.  74 ImmolatedMarmoset
140.  74 cubingmom2
142.  73 Deltaz0
142.  73 dnguyen2204
144.  70 LittleLumos
145.  68 Petri Krzywacki
146.  67 Benjamin Warry
147.  66 calotret
148.  64 Monkenitics
149.  62 Urho Kinnunen
150.  61 WhackingBox27
151.  59 Blake the Cuber
152.  58 eHop
153.  54 CreationUniverse
154.  49 MarkA64
155.  48 blerrpycuber
155.  48 Jabe
157.  46 Manatee 10235
158.  45 freshcuber.de
159.  41 hoalehuy
159.  41 calcuber1800
161.  39 Bisquit111
162.  34 MuaazCubes
162.  34 dollarstorecubes
164.  32 Filipe Teixeira
165.  31 PokeCubes
166.  30 Mattia Pasquini
167.  26 thomas.sch
167.  26 M.Sikandar
169.  25 Future
169.  25 willian_pessoa
171.  20 Keroma12
172.  19 Mr Cuber
173.  17 I_wish_for_sub-10
173.  17 Gilgilon123
175.  16 Jack314
176.  14 GT8590
176.  14 Iblfhk
178.  13 arbivara
179.  12 OriEy
179.  12 Y cuber
181.  11 Theepiccuber2.0
181.  11 Kit Clement
181.  11 AmericanBoy
181.  11 Mezoo
185.  9 DancingCactus76
186.  8 Diegocube
187.  7 oliverpallo
188.  5 jun349
189.  4 Krökeldil
189.  4 doggyfanpe


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2021)

190 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 10!

That means our winner this week is *sean_cut4!* Congratulations!!


----------

